# Audiofrog gs10 and gs60 review



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanted to give a real world review of these two components based on a simple two way system:

GS10
GS60
Pioneer AVH-5800
Alpine pdx-V9
Arc audio 12 sub

I am running active, fully deadened doors, running components off front and rear channels of the amp.

I have run several sets of components including Hybrid Claris, Alpine pro's and DLS gothia's in this vehicle and these are some of my favorites. I can't stand harsh speakers and these are suited well. Not as smooth as the DLS's but I believe some tuning is in order.

The biggest issue I have with them right now is that I had the tweeter high in the door and mid low in stock locations and I just couldn't tame the tweeter. I moved the tweeter close to the mid and the sound is much better. it could simply be too much power on the tweeter. 

Overall they are solid and sound really good. Once I get them tuned in I believe they will probably sound incredible. Getting a mini dsp 6x8 next week and I will report back..


----------



## TaylorFade (Nov 9, 2014)

Another BR guy with AudioFrog?

It's a revolution!!

Where were you for the MECA show a couple weeks ago? Had a pretty good SQ turnout.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

HCWLSU101 said:


> The biggest issue I have with them right now is that I had the tweeter high in the door and mid low in stock locations and I just couldn't tame the tweeter. I moved the tweeter close to the mid and the sound is much better. it could simply be too much power on the tweeter.
> 
> Overall they are solid and sound really good. Once I get them tuned in I believe they will probably sound incredible. Getting a mini dsp 6x8 next week and I will report back..


While you wait dsp, lower the gains on the channels running the tweets, keep it 15-20% lower than the channels running the mids. Problem solved.


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah already been there - gain all the way down on the amp and cut on the headunit also for the tweeters. With the tweets up high they are either ripping my head off or non existent.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

TaylorFade said:


> Another BR guy with AudioFrog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Lawd! We takin over....


I don't know about the GS but the GB is very sensitive, mine are attenuated 20db and can still be painful at times.


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

They are very efficient speakers but
They can be tuned down some.
Good Luck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bradknob said:


> Oh Lawd! We takin over....
> 
> 
> I don't know about the GS but the GB is very sensitive, mine are attenuated 20db and can still be painful at times.


20db? Sounds like you have something terribly wrong with your tune. My GB10's are within 3db of my GB25\GB60's...


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The GB tweeters are designed to play about 6dB louder than the mids. This is done so that there's a range of adjustment available with the passive crossovers. If you're going active, then it's an opportunity to turn the gain of your tweeter amp down. That helps to remove hiss and noise. The GS tweeters are designed to be about 3dB louder than the mids. If they are mounted much closer to you than the mids, then you'll want to attenuate them a little more.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

HCWLSU101 said:


> I wanted to give a real world review of these two components based on a simple two way system:
> 
> GS10
> GS60
> ...



Thanks for the insight. I am from BR as well and wouldn't mind checking out your ride one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Jon225 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I am from BR as well and wouldn't mind checking out your ride one day.:thumbsup:




Jon, get your **** together then we would
Almost have enough people for a BR SQ meet! Lol


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

bradknob said:


> Jon, get your **** together then we would
> Almost have enough people for a BR SQ meet! Lol


I was thinking that. We could form the SLSQ crew lol....

Need to just throw my old Focal Poly Kevlar in there for now but not sure I would be happy after you ruin me more once I hear your 3 way lol.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

HCWLSU101 said:


> I wanted to give a real world review of these two components based on a simple two way system:
> 
> GS10
> GS60
> ...


now that you had them for a while what are your overall thoughts?


----------

